# IM Competitors Whoring Thread



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Just thought (incase we establish judges) it would be best if we left whoring out of our journals.  This way, it's easier for the judges and ourselves to run through our diets, workouts, cardio sessions, bitch sessions, etc...    just a thought.

How is everyone feeling???


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Just thought (incase we establish judges) it would be best if we left whoring out of our journals. This way, it's easier for the judges and ourselves to run through our diets, workouts, cardio sessions, bitch sessions, etc...   just a thought.
> 
> How is everyone feeling???


 Great idea Babs! 

 Though I must tell ya -- whoring is inevitable. It just kinda "happens" hahahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

the judges don't care about your diet or training.  they only care about the results.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Exactly.  And they also offer suggestions etc,....

Again, it was just a thought. 

GG - that's so true.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

Well personally, I dunno bout you guys, but my money is on me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Well personally, I dunno bout you guys, but my money is on me.


 haha. WHAT money.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

The money you paid me to do the things I did.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> The money you paid me to do the things I did.


  Dude you promised you wouldn't talk about that stuff!  I was young! You needed the money!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Well personally, I dunno bout you guys, but my money is on me.



Dude ... you should put your money on me _if I so choose to make the effort_.  At a 160lbs, I'm sure I could easily eat my way to victory.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Dude ... you should put your money on me _if I so choose to make the effort_.  At a 160lbs, I'm sure I could easily eat my way to victory.


 You must have this confused with another contest.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

> I was young



That was before I was born.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You must have this confused with another contest.



maybe ... I just assumed that Camaro was talking aboiut this IM comp.  Sorry.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> maybe ... I just assumed that Camaro was talking aboiut this IM comp.  Sorry.


 no no. you're right.  hahhahhaa i was just attempting a funny. but it was lost somewhere between my brain and the keyboard.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> That was before I was born.


 That was unnecessary.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> That was before I was born.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

How bad will Turkey Day be?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> How bad will Turkey Day be?


 Food-wise, or annoying-relative-wise?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 24, 2004)

since you put it that way.

How about both


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> That was unnecessary.


I think he means "mentally"


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 24, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Dude ... you should put your money on me _if I so choose to make the effort_.  At a 160lbs, I'm sure I could easily eat my way to victory.



Unlikely.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

> I think he means "mentally"



I dont get it?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2004)

_HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!_


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 19, 2005)

How is everyone coming along... how many people are still in this thing?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 20, 2005)

Check.

Diet is coming along swimmingly.  Updated pics on Avant.


----------

